# Dune and babies-a yellow tri?!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dune was bred to one of my red satin bucks, and produced quite a lot of cinnamon babies, a few in other colors, but I think I have my first new yellow tri in this litter!








Yeah, mom's one of my dark odd-eyed mousies.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations moustress! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:gwavebw


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Does the mom have two different colored eyes? :shock: Or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

She has two different colored eyes.  It's called odd-eye and it pops up here and again, more often in mice that carry/show the splashed gene. I know there are other ways you can get it, but I'm not sure why it is. Moustress probably does though!

Moustress, congrats on your bub! Yay progress!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I captioned it below the last pic thus to indicate that that is indeed the case.  I have a few others as well, but to me, it isn't a big deal; I'd love to have another yellow tri with one bright red eye and one black the way Oddball was. Dune's ruby eye doesn't show as well without the flash.

Thanks, everyone; I am a bit pleased to see this happening at last. My last tri male, Spirit, is in with another younger black/beige tricolor doe, and I'm hoping to get some candidates for further yellow tris down the road. Licorice's litter doesn't look like b reeding material to me, unfortunately. But, as I breed my red satin boys into meeces that have tri in the genes, I will see more of these here and there anyway. I think that may be the way to go, instead of breeding yellow tri to yellow tri, as the combo of c^e c that gives the best results yields a lot of BEW's and PEW's, which are fine, and I've had some really lovely ones, but they are not what I'm breeding for. I'd rather see litters of mixed tris and splashed in a variety of colors.

I';m really looking forward to see what happens with my blue tricolors. Sonata is paired with Deep Blue, a pied blue with a tri background (he may be blue agouti), and I am eager for Trixie, her tricolor female daughter, to get big enough to breed as well. She has a couple of nice discrete spots, one of which is a very decently dark blue, another in silver, and swathes in lavender (or is it supposed to be called lilac, I forget....)


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

You know, moustress, some of your "yellows" are starting to look more red than the true reds in the U.S. You may be putting me on the list for one in the future!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

ndm: Could happen.

Here are some new pix of these babies:


----------

